# Homemade Co2 bottle



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

I recently got a live plant for my 20 GL tank and feel Co2 is a necessity for this plant... now i also learned about making a co2 bottle... would it hurt my fish and is it even necessary? i heard co2 can alter water ph... is that true?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Alot of variables are in play here for using CO2.

Depending on such things as your lighting and the type of plant, you may not need to add it. However, just because a plant is a low light, slow grower doesn't mean it doesn't need CO2. You can add it regardless. You're plant(s) will thank you for it.

CO2 will bring the pH down and a DIY setup should not impact your fish (unless it's in something like a 1g bowl or such).


----------



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

Great to hear! Gonna try it then... no bowl... that would drive me nuts but a standard 20Gl tank it would def work in


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Do It Yourself Carbon Dioxide Injection


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I linked up 3 bottles of DIY CO2 and have not been able to lower the pH. I now use pressurized CO2 and my ph drops dramatically. 

Research the care of your plant on google. It should tell you if you need CO2 or not. Some plants dont even need soil or gravel to grow. *


----------



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

now i guess the only thing left to ask is how badly could this mess up my PH? Gradual is great but sudden dips isn't what anyone wants


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You won't even have to worry about it.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*DIY co2 is not enough to cause a ph swing, you will be ok.*


----------



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

Great! Thanks alot all of you!


----------

